# cant get out of park



## bill monahna (Jul 7, 2005)

I had a problem starting my car,so I took the battery out and had it checked, I was shown that it was dead and I needed a new one. I bought one and installed it, Now there is no problem as of yet with it stating however I tried to go for a ride and the thing wont come out of park, I looked at the manual and it say that the shift lock key will have to be reset but it never moved. so I called the dealer and I was told that it could be a fuse or the solinoid, I also noticed that when I put the breaks on the break lights do not come on. I did purchase the extended service gold warranty, and I was told that the solinoid might be or might not be covered, what is this soilanoid and where would I check for the fuse that they are talking about, I checked all the fuses in the inside of the car. can someone help?


----------

